# We are Family!



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

An even luckier group shot of all 10 of our Muppets and Angels


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

One word !
_Beautiful!!!!!_


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, that is just fab Kelly, be nice in a frame on the wall that one*


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

Awww.. they are really cute... my favorite pic of them so far..


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hee hee just look at that lot, how on earth you can tell them all apart I don't know, lol  Just amazing!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou allIt's defo one for the album as major group shots like this are few and far between,as for telling who's who i dunno why but it's been easy to do even though theirs 10,i get mixed up on rare occasions when theirs 3/4It's in their faces coz some are similar but have their own characters etc


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I can see little differences looking close, but its not like when you've got red/white, black/white, blue/white, tortie, self black, self blue, self red, etc. You must have good eye sight lass, I would need my specs on pmsl  Have you got pet names for them all


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh yes-we certainly haveI'll let you imagine what they could be


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Errrm well yes I'd better not say on public forum, pmsl


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Errrm well yes I'd better not say on public forum, pmsl


Exactly Reserved names are for 1st thing in the morning only as you get bumrushed and chomped at from angles you'd forgot you had


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

lovely pic! looks like you have the same problem of finding a seat in the house to sit on as us us meer humans can sit on the floor.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Exactly Reserved names are for 1st thing in the morning only as you get bumrushed and chomped at from angles you'd forgot you had


pmsl @ bumrushed, mine just run in front and try to leg me up before the finishing line


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

blimey  how on earth did u manage to take that pic lol.

brilliant pics and they are bloody gorgeous...all off them


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> blimey  how on earth did u manage to take that pic lol.
> 
> brilliant pics and they are bloody gorgeous...all off them


My oh does have his moments and a lotta lotta luck,and thank you-we think so Yes Clare-it's no contest as they definitely have the upper paws on this one..and we are always out numbered...Plus we have the seats in the front room


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I have just noticed tonight the cats in the 'maternity ward' have had a good scratch at my *NEW* wallpaper, sob sob


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant picture. such beautiful little sweet hearts,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I have just noticed tonight the cats in the 'maternity ward' have had a good scratch at my *NEW* wallpaper, sob sob


Sorry i'm not laughing reallyMaternity ward-like it,how are they doing..any signs?


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Fabulous pick kelly


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Sorry i'm not laughing reallyMaternity ward-like it,how are they doing..any signs?


Its like watching paint dry, they've got kissy face club going on in the kittening box, that's about it


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I will keep everything crossed for you and keep checking in to see if they've decided to make an appearance-can't wait..i'm so excited for you


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Dont hold your breath, just pass us some matchsticks to keep me eyes open, lol


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh they are absolutely beautiful. I love the 3 that have very pale colouring and pink little ears. What type are they?
Oh I think you now have me addicted to Siamese!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhh..................!!!!!
Kelly they are so, so sweet - just love em all 
You do have some luck getting a pic like that - I can't get the three of mine together 
Can imagine the fun, games and utter chaos in your house with all of them!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

dogzncatz said:


> Oh they are absolutely beautiful. I love the 3 that have very pale colouring and pink little ears. What type are they?
> Oh I think you now have me addicted to Siamese!


Think you mean the 2 Foreign whites and the other i think you mean is either one of our blues or lilac/chocolateThey do have a way of getting into your systemEmz be glad you can only imagine love-1st thing in the morning it's chaotic-you get a bog break of an hr or so around mid-morning to lunch then it's chaotic til about now,then your aloud a breath break then it's calmer til around 9ish/ten then it's alll night or til the wee hrs...then it's groundhog day and i really love em for it and wouldn't have them any other way


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

what an excellent pic kel - sometimes its so hard to get a fantastic shot like that!
They are beauties!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> what an excellent pic kel - sometimes its so hard to get a fantastic shot like that!
> They are beauties!!


What do ya mean hard-piece of p*** love,you just go "right Muppets,Angels group shot-get it together" and they do coz they're just sooo well behaved and obliging they are....not!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> What do ya mean hard-piece of p*** love,you just go "right Muppets,Angels group shot-get it together" and they do coz they're just sooo well behaved and obliging they are....not!


LMAOOOOOOO


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahahaha, you stuck em down with Blu Tac really did'nt you kelly, lol*


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

they are really beautiful,hope mummys are starting to take things easy a bit now,and relaxing


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha ha ha Claire I love that pic!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahahaha, you stuck em down with Blu Tac really did'nt you kelly, lol*


pmsl, this tickled me. I can just have this vision of Kels sticking it on all their little bums  'vee have vays of making you sit still!'


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> pmsl, this tickled me. I can just have this vision of Kels sticking it on all their little bums  'vee have vays of making you sit still!'


ChrissyThe very idea....is great,might try that oneLove the pic Clare


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Selk67U2
> Hahahaha, you stuck em down with Blu Tac really did'nt you kelly, lol
> Saynamore
> pmsl, this tickled me. I can just have this vision of Kels sticking it on all their little bums 'vee have vays of making you sit still!'


*Hahahaha*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahahaha, you stuck em down with Blu Tac really did'nt you kelly, lol*


Yes she did just that!! lol poor little buggers have blue bums


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

Gorgeous kittens id want to keep them all


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

What a fantastic picture  well done for getting them to all stay put.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Super pictures of the most adorable kitts I have ever seen - Is there room for me to move in Kelly???? LOL


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Super pictures of the most adorable kitts I have ever seen - Is there room for me to move in Kelly???? LOL


Oh yes Debbie...anytime my loveI, i mean they wouldn't mind but you may have to become a livein human wacky warehouse


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL
I am already a slave to the various animals here - being a slave to yours would be a wonderful change


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Debbie said:


> LOL
> I am already a slave to the various animals here - being a slave to yours would be a wonderful change


Right then-will see you soon


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I wouldnt wanna move in Kels, got enough to do with my own 7-8 litter boxes, watch her Debbie she's just after you for poo duties I bet, pmsl  tee hee


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I wouldnt wanna move in Kels, got enough to do with my own 7-8 litter boxes, watch her Debbie she's just after you for poo duties I bet, pmsl  tee hee


The very thought had never crossed my mindHonestYou are such a little minx C


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL 
Just to spend time with those little cuties is well worth the poo cleaning...better than being in the garden with a shovel after my lot 
As long as she makes the cuppas I can do poo duty!!!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

What an excellent picture. They are all real stunners.


----------



## Meezers (Jun 13, 2008)

WOW, what a beautiful picture they are absolutely stunning 

How did you get them all to stay so still, when my lot flake out its never all together and if you put them together you can guarantee at least one will run off before the camera flashes!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou EnglishRose and Meezers...as for getting them together,though i wish i'd thought of blutac-my shame is i used staples and hoped i didn't leave any lasting marks/damageNo my oh got lucky mid-morning


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

pmsl @ staples (cried laughing at that one)  oh dear


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> pmsl @ staples (cried laughing at that one)  oh dear


Yeah you know you do this too


----------

